# one for bbc watcher



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi when we first came to abruzzo we were treated as mushrooms and kept in the dark in other words bullsh---ted 
we wre told by the agents selling us a house after 5 years our carta di identica would become a passport to travel any were in Europe after 5 years 
how true is this and if its not how can we convert our carta to be legal as they are at the present non valida al estro


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd assume you'd need to apply for permenant residence.

EU – Permanent residence (>5 years) in another EU country - Your Europe


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with NickZ. You would need to apply for an EC Long Term Residence Permit after 5 years of legal continuous long-term residence in Italy. ("Temporary" status like living in Italy per a student visa doesn't count.)

Also, the EC Long Term Residence Permit has a few holes. Last I checked Denmark, the U.K., and Ireland refuse to recognize EC Long Term Residence Permits, so you cannot relocate to any of those three countries as a permit holder unless you have some other right to stay there.


----------



## mdkb88 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you're talking about the "carta di identità" then if you are not an italian citizen, yours will report "not valid abroad" stamp. even if you get the long term permit things won't change. in order to get the one without the stamp you must be an italian citizen. as for traveling, you'll necessary need to use your passport along with the permit of stay.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Note that it's possible to apply for naturalization as an Italian citizen with 10 years of continuous residence in Italy, punctuated by a maximum of 10 months outside Italy (and a maximum of 6 months for any one absence). Time spent in Italy on "temporary" residence terms, such as a student visa, don't count toward the 10 year requirement. The requirement drops to 3 years if you have a parent or grandparent who was born as an Italian citizen (or could have been recognized as an Italian citizen at birth), so check your Italian ancestry carefully if you have one. (In a couple other situations the 10 year wait is shorter, too.)


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Note that it's possible to apply for naturalization as an Italian citizen with 10 years of continuous residence in Italy, punctuated by a maximum of 10 months outside Italy (and a maximum of 6 months for any one absence). Time spent in Italy on "temporary" residence terms, such as a student visa, don't count toward the 10 year requirement. The requirement drops to 3 years if you have a parent or grandparent who was born as an Italian citizen (or could have been recognized as an Italian citizen at birth), so check your Italian ancestry carefully if you have one. (In a couple other situations the 10 year wait is shorter, too.)


hi we have been a resident here for 11 years , how much work is it to be a citzen how much will it cost , and what are the pros and cons thankyou bbc


----------

